# Duplicate channels (not SD/HD)



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

My Tivo Premiere suddenly has duplicate channels for many of the stations (i.e., channel 5 KTLA is listed twice in the guide with the same channel number and station name). Not all of the channels are duplicated but it includes a mix of local channels and cable channels. I can deselect the duplicate channels in Settings->Channels->Channel List and they are removed from the guide. I am on Time Warner Cable in Los Angeles. I rebooted Tivo and I also repeated guided setup. Neither action fixed the problem and I still have duplicate channels in my channel list.

juls


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

julsssark said:


> My Tivo Premiere suddenly has duplicate channels for many of the stations (i.e., channel 5 KTLA is listed twice in the guide with the same channel number and station name). Not all of the channels are duplicated but it includes a mix of local channels and cable channels. I can deselect the duplicate channels in Settings->Channels->Channel List and they are removed from the guide. I am on Time Warner Cable in Los Angeles. I rebooted Tivo and I also repeated guided setup. Neither action fixed the problem and I still have duplicate channels in my channel list.
> 
> juls


Gee, most people complain about missing channels.  However, the actual channel for KTLA is 31 and I don't think a Premiere uses the PSIP to map a channel. You might try to power off the TiVo and reset the cable card. Also, I would leave the TiVo on channel 5, power off and on, the check the DVR Diagnostics to see if all tuners show the same frequency. If they do, I guess you can eliminate an OTA signal leaking into the unit. I don't think you can manually tune to the different channel 5 since the smart tuner allocation should block that. A power cycle gets around that issue.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Joe.

Thanks for the suggestions. It is not an OTA problem since some dedicated cable channels (e.g. CNN) are also duplicated. The channels in the guide match what is displayed on the TV (e.g., if I tune to either one of the "KTLA 5" entries shown in the guide, it correctly shows KTLA on the television). I have been using the same TiVO for almost two years. The duplicates appeared within the last day or so.

juls


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

julsssark said:


> Hi Joe.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. It is not an OTA problem since some dedicated cable channels (e.g. CNN) are also duplicated. The channels in the guide match what is displayed on the TV (e.g., if I tune to either one of the "KTLA 5" entries shown in the guide, it correctly shows KTLA on the television). I have been using the same TiVO for almost two years. The duplicates appeared within the last day or so.
> 
> juls


 does zap2it also show the double channels?


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Zap2It does not show the same duplicates that I am seeing on the Tivo.

juls


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

You might just need to unselect the double channels in the guide.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

julsssark said:


> Hi Joe.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. It is not an OTA problem since some dedicated cable channels (e.g. CNN) are also duplicated. The channels in the guide match what is displayed on the TV (e.g., if I tune to either one of the "KTLA 5" entries shown in the guide, it correctly shows KTLA on the television). I have been using the same TiVO for almost two years. The duplicates appeared within the last day or so.
> 
> juls


My 4-tuner Roamio is OTA only, and I've seen something similar on a few occasions, including currently (using 20.4.6). Can the TiVo actually receive all of the duplicate channels? Try using channel-up to tune the lower copy and channel-down to tune the upper copy. When I do that the Program Number in DVR Diagnostics shows a low (valid) number for the copy that can be received and a higher (invalid) number for a copy that can't be received. It could be the fault of the local channel, but I'm pretty sure I've seen it before on more than one channel, and I think it may be some kind of TiVo bug.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

L David Matheny said:


> My 4-tuner Roamio is OTA only, and I've seen something similar on a few occasions, including currently (using 20.4.6).


Can you tell me if a TiVo uses the PSIP? I never found out and I'm pretty sure you would know.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> Can you tell me if a TiVo uses the PSIP? I never found out and I'm pretty sure you would know.


I've never seen any evidence that a TiVo uses PSIP for anything.


----------



## spdickey (May 19, 2014)

julsssark said:


> My Tivo Premiere suddenly has duplicate channels... on Time Warner Cable in Los Angeles.
> juls


If you are speaking about the broadcast channels being duplicated in both the 2-99 range and in the 100+, including the broadcast channels in the 1200s, that is what Time Warner Cable is doing with their new all digital line-up. Many channels below 100.

You can find the correct channel listings for your location at tvlistings.timewarnercable.com/digitalcable/findTvListings


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Solved: I unplugged the digital tuning adapter and all of the duplicates went away. I called TimeWarnerCable, they reinitialized the tuning adapter and everything is working correctly now (i.e., 5 KTLA is only listed once, 201 CNN is only listed once, etc.).

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.

juls


----------



## spdickey (May 19, 2014)

julsssark said:


> Solved: I unplugged the digital tuning adapter and all of the duplicates went away. I called TimeWarnerCable, they reinitialized the tuning adapter and everything is working correctly now (i.e., 5 KTLA is only listed once, 201 CNN is only listed once, etc.).
> 
> Thanks everyone for your suggestions.
> 
> juls


Make sure you can also see KTLA on 5 AND 1212 and CNN on 32 AND 201. You'll find many stations duplicated at least once. It sounds like your previous channel mapping was duplicated in TiVo's memory. Glad you got it fixed.


----------

